# Norfolk Line/DFDS Prices



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Apologies if this has been posted before but am currently on the boat back from Dunquerque,

This particular Ferry cost us £49 return,booked last year at the NEC.

A few weeks ago I booked a return trip for June 2011- cost of £50.

Just been on their webiste. If I were to book now for the same time next year it would cost me...£98!! (Well in reality if i were REALLY honest with the length of vehicle it would be £128!!)

So that's the price we pay for the DFDS take over??


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Further to the above:

If you wish to do the Dover/Dunkirk Crossing, as a general Rule if you're over 6m you're better off booking via Direct Ferries.com, rather than Norfolkline


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Telbell said:


> Further to the above:
> 
> If you wish to do the Dover/Dunkirk Crossing, as a general Rule if you're over 6m you're better off booking via Direct Ferries.com, rather than Norfolkline


Why?????????

Never had a problem, or been charged extra for our length, by booking direct on the Norfolkline/DFDS website.....

Carl


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Will they still be offering the deals around Christmas time Tel? :?

We have been seriously thinking of the Portsmouth route since it's a far easier journey for us (and you) than to Dover - which is 'orrible.

The cost is so much higher though - like at least 300 quid more at present prices, and SeaFrance are still pretty cheap from Dover.

Incidentally, DFDS are now taking _*coaches*_!!!!!!! That was one reason for using Norfolkline . . . no hyperactive gangs of screaming schoolkids rampaging around. 8O :evil:

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*prices*

Hello Tellbell.

No, prices for Norfolkline were always very erratic.

I once booked a return for £68. Tried to do the same the following year and it came out £200.

This is just one example. I have had many instances like this. The only reason I tend not to use them is that quite often their route takes me out of the way and is a longer sailing for the short crossing.

TM


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

NorfolkLines seem to have changed the pricing structure since DFDS takeover

Originally they each way prices were around £19 plus £12 Fuel surcharge and that was it.

Now the each way price is around £12.50 (depends on time) plus £13 fuel PLUS surcharge for length.

Have a look

Not sure how long |Direct Ferries will keep the prices?

I agree Dave- that Dover journey is a nightmare!

BTW- the DirectFerries website is kinder for our vehicle than NFL. "Up to 7.5m" rather than 7m or 8m :lol:


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome home Terry :wink: :wink: , have you opened that big roof light yet :?: :?: 

Nigel


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Telbell said:


> NorfolkLines seem to have changed the pricing structure since DFDS takeover
> 
> Originally they each way prices were around £19 plus £12 Fuel surcharge and that was it.
> 
> ...


I think you'll find that when you proceed further into the booking the fuel surcharge drops away.

This morning I booked return trip for Oct 5, out 10h00 - £13.50, back 16h01 - £13.50 plus £1 card charge - total £28.
MH (less than 2.4 high).

No fuel charge.

That'll do for me - pick up Christmas plonk at Carrefour.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Will they still be offering the deals around Christmas time Tel? :?


I don't know aboiut the Christmas deals but I'm interested in the deals coming from the NEC show in October.

Last year there was a special code which someone gave on here which he had been given at the NorfolkLine stand and had to be used by the last day of the show.

Last October we booked 3 flexible return trips for our 7.25 length mh for £54 each.

Anyone going to the show please talk to NorfolkLine and pass on any booking code if given one.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I think you'll find that when you proceed further into the booking the fuel surcharge drops away.


What length is yr m/home tony?

For about the 8th time in a couple of days the NFL website shows the following when I seek a quote for out 22/11 and in 3/12:

Ferry Charge: £25
Fuel Surcharge: £13
Vehicle length Charge (up to 8m) £90
Card charge: £1

Total £129

Seems to be £3o per metre over 6m


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Telbell said:


> > I think you'll find that when you proceed further into the booking the fuel surcharge drops away.
> 
> 
> What length is yr m/home tony?
> ...


However as I found out from a previous thread if you select OVER 2.4 metres the crossing is slightly dearer but there is NO length surcharge so overall the crossing is cheaper.

Edit

This thread...
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-92717-.html


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> However as I found out from a previous thread if you select OVER 2.4 metres the crossing is slightly dearer but there is NO length surcharge so overall the crossing is cheaper.


But you can't get much cheaper than tonyt's £28- and he put in less than 2.4m high :roll:

Plot thickens....and NFL website seems to have seized up-everyone trying it out? :lol:

Edit: right-just put in same travel dates/times as already booked with Direct Ferries but put in "over 2.4m"

Stanner has a point-Ferry charges £47.50 Fuel Charges £13 Card charge £1 and NO vehicle length charges ......equals £61.50-same as I paid with Direct ferries. :roll:

So by putting in OVER 2.4m height you're ok if you're less than 8m length :lol:

Thanks Stanner


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Telbell said:


> > However as I found out from a previous thread if you select OVER 2.4 metres the crossing is slightly dearer but there is NO length surcharge so overall the crossing is cheaper.
> 
> 
> But you can't get much cheaper than tonyt's £28- and he put in less than 2.4m high :roll:
> ...


That's what I couldn't understand, my under 2.4m high but 6.99m long m/home is cheaper if I book it as over 2.4m high.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Stanner said:


> Telbell said:
> 
> 
> > > However as I found out from a previous thread if you select OVER 2.4 metres the crossing is slightly dearer but there is NO length surcharge so overall the crossing is cheaper.
> ...


That's very odd.

I've just got a quote for the same day but changed from under 2.4m to over 2.4m.

Out £41 (same sailing), back £28.5 (only one sailing offered).
Total £70.50.


----------

